# Box.net free cloud storage



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

50GB Free Cloud Storage On Box.net For All LG Android Devices http://bit.ly/seYiod

I edited my build.prop with root explorer, rebooted, installed box from the market, and signed in. Here are the lines i edited

ro.product.model=VS910 4G 
ro.product.manufacturer=LGE

Worked on my thunderbolt.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Rather epic flaw in their system, figured this would come sooner or later, but for a minute I thought my Vortex was finally useful for something


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

oh that's a nice little find there... good thing I already have 50 with them... but Box is great


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think I could bring myself to do this...


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome! But I also already have 50. Do I need to make a new account for that though? Because one of my accounts only has like the 5 gigs.
Edit: haha damn that's so amazing! Now my older account has 50 gigs too, that was so easy too. Thanks for sharing. 
Oh and can we do like the same thing with dropbox by making it think we have an HTC phone?








"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice, although I already have 50 gigs from my touchpad.


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Worked like a charm. After applying this can I then change my build.prop back?


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Where is the build.prop?


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> Where is the build.prop?


I guess but I have no need to revert my build. prop back at this time. You could always test your theory.

System/ build. prop


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks. That was too easy.


----------



## gmogoody (Jul 21, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> Worked like a charm. After applying this can I then change my build.prop back?


Switched the Build.prop. Wiped Cache and Davlik. Logged into Box and got my 50 GB. Returned the Build Prop Back to original state. Wiped Cache and Davlik. Logged into Box and still had the 50 GB.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

gmogoody said:


> Switched the Build.prop. Wiped Cache and Davlik. Logged into Box and got my 50 GB. Returned the Build Prop Back to original state. Wiped Cache and Davlik. Logged into Box and still had the 50 GB.


Your post helped me get the 50 GB! Before, wiping Cache and Dalvik Cache Box wouldn't give me the free 50 GB! THANKS!


----------



## trott33 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice find! That was way to easy. I wonder how long before they catch on, people better do it quick.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how to edit buildprop to get the extra HTC space? It sounds like it just adds 3GB to your account, giving you 5 in total so if you've already got an account you're good.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think this has been fixed? Doesn't work for me.


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

@sk8
Did you change the 2 lines in the build.prop first? Rebooted then installed the app and signed in? You did all these and nothing happen?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

correct, I added the 2 lines to /system/build.prop , saved changes. Rebooted wiped cache and dalvik. Rebooted, downloaded the box.net, signed in....Nothing, tried creating another fresh account, nothing.
Not sure if i'm doing something wrong.


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Edit the 2 existing lines to reflect the LG device. The default lines that originally are HTC markings. Don't just add extra lines the 2 unless you have deleted the original lines. I didn't wipe and cache so don't see why that was needed.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

i don't see how what you said is any different that what I just posted, it didn't work. I wipe cache and dalvik after it didn't initially work, thought maybe there was some info lingering. When I get home, i'll try it on some other devices. Have you tried doing this on your xoom?


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Done to Xoom, Thunderbolt and Evo. I edit my build prop on ever device for some reason. Disable boot animation, To show my own signature, data speed tweaks, wifi speed and dialer speed tweaking other things etc.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Has anyone figured out how to edit buildprop to get the extra HTC space? It sounds like it just adds 3GB to your account, giving you 5 in total so if you've already got an account you're good.


Install a 3.5 sense Rom but its only last a year. You might get away with build prop if you edit it to look like the Rezound make sure to change sense to 3.5


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

can anyone else confirm this is still a working explot?


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

sk8 said:


> can anyone else confirm this is still a working explot?


Yes I just did it about 10 minutes ago I had to wipe cache and dalvik before it recognized it though


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

What rom are you guys running that have had success? I may need to flash something else to get it enabled. I'm on miui now.


----------



## martin (Jul 21, 2011)

sk8 said:


> What rom are you guys running that have had success? I may need to flash something else to get it enabled. I'm on miui now.


I just did this on miui and it worked. Make sure to wipe your cache and dalvik after changing build.prop.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've done all the above. Is there an option that needs to be checked? Or does it automatically do the LG upgrade?


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Are you using correct box app? 
"Box" http://bit.ly/u2t5bj


----------



## shanetrain (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks OP, works great!


----------



## CyD (Oct 9, 2011)

Did this, it worked, but now my TBolt isn't showing up on the list of phones I can install apps to on the PC Android Market.


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Revert the changes. You still have the 50g storage.


----------



## CyD (Oct 9, 2011)

jerrycycle said:


> Revert the changes. You still have the 50g storage.


I did, and still do, but my phone still doesn't show up online.


----------



## gmogoody (Jul 21, 2011)

jerrycycle said:


> Edit the 2 existing lines to reflect the LG device. The default lines that originally are HTC markings. Don't just add extra lines the 2 unless you have deleted the original lines. I didn't wipe and cache so don't see why that was needed.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


For some it was not taking until they wiped Davlik, and cache. Though the box app was already installed. That is why it may have been necessary.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Worked for me

Sent from my VS910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Install a 3.5 sense Rom but its only last a year. You might get away with build prop if you edit it to look like the Rezound make sure to change sense to 3.5


Oh lame, didn't see it was only a year.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Box.net app is different than the box app. I was using the wrong app. I wouldn't have thought it would matter. The 2 apps are simliar enough. All my problems were of my own making.


----------



## Phantom3 (Jul 22, 2011)

After editing my build.prop I couldn't download the app from the market. Said my device was not compatible. Went to the market from browser and installed from there.


----------



## milkman dan (Jul 16, 2011)

Worked for me.


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

worked simple enough


----------



## nolmt60243 (Aug 2, 2011)

DON'T FORGET TO CLICK THE THANKS BUTTON FOR THE OP! That is all.


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Worked for me!

Also, FYI, once you revert to the original build.prop, you have to wipe cache and dalvik for the market to recognize the phone again.

I tried just restarting but that was a no go.


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

nice find, works great


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm using root explorer excuse how the hell do I edit the file


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

srs731 said:


> I'm using root explorer excuse how the hell do I edit the file


Hold on the file and it'll have edit file as one of the options.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Worked on my Thunderbolt andbon my wife's Droid X! Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

worked great for me! thanks
i also had to change build.prop then wipe dalvik and cache to get it to work.

and btw. for VS910 4G 
there is a space between the 901 and 4G just to clarify

if anyone wants to know the original 
its ADR6400L 
and HTC

at least for the sense rom im running.


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

I uh...felt I deserved it after years of LG devices. (All VX series phones 5200, 5300, 5400, 10000 [The Voyager], 11000 [enV Touch]).


----------

